# Wolf in need of a long term RP of friends



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Greetings and salutations,
I know that I have recently posted a Role-play request but to be honest this is literally asking if anyone would like to role play as friends only.
My character is literally a wolf from Earth and space. 
It's a lot to take in when it comes to the fact that he doesn't have many friends and usually keeps to himself.
But during his travels he hopes to find friends but not many see him anything more than somebody that they see at work or just somebody that would be around for just a short period of time before quitting or leaving....
He travels the country hoping to figure out himself and also seeing if his music career could lift while also fighting off the supernatural that is after him.
So if you would like to role play with me then don't be shy to ask questions.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2018)

Are you Star Man? :3


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Are you Star Man? :3


Probably lol


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Are you Star Man? :3


I never heard of this song but I really like it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Probably lol


Gunna be at work for a while but maybe later i'll drop ya a line for an rp. If its fun, ill stick around.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Gunna be at work for a while but maybe later i'll drop ya a line for an rp. If its fun, ill stick around.


Awesome man


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey I’m interested


----------



## Saurex (Sep 9, 2018)

Oi!
I'd be interested in doing a bit of friendly RP. Drop me a reply and let me know what you've got in mind (scify, slice of life, sword-and-sorcery, steampunk, cyberpunk, thriller, etc.).


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 10, 2018)

Saurex said:


> Oi!
> I'd be interested in doing a bit of friendly RP. Drop me a reply and let me know what you've got in mind (scify, slice of life, sword-and-sorcery, steampunk, cyberpunk, thriller, etc.).


Probably all of the above.


----------



## Saurex (Sep 10, 2018)

Haha, I see. Well then, whenever you're ready let me know and I'd be more than willing to RP a bit.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 10, 2018)

Saurex said:


> Haha, I see. Well then, whenever you're ready let me know and I'd be more than willing to RP a bit.


Probably go with sword and sorcery, spice of life, and sci-fi.


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Saurex (Sep 10, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Probably go with sword and sorcery, spice of life, and sci-fi.


Cool. Are we using FA forums or something like Discord?


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

Buddy?


----------



## Saurex (Sep 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Buddy?


Yes friend?


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi


----------

